
Solar Could Beat Coal to Be the Cheapest Power on Earth - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-03/for-cheapest-power-on-earth-look-skyward-as-coal-falls-to-solar
======
JumpCrisscross
I wish the graph had error bars around the solar line. It seems to show solar
crossing gas in 2020 and coal in 2024; those are election years.

